# FreeGLUT broken in 8.0?



## kpedersen (May 10, 2010)

Hello All,

I need to do a bit of work with OpenGL and have not touched FreeGLUT since upgrading to FreeBSD 8.0,

In the port's makefile it says that it is broken for FreeBSD >= 800064.

Does this mean that it can only not be compiled for 64-bit?

Ideally I need some features from FreeGLUT not found in libglut (Exiting main loop, scrollwheel)

So if it is broken I would have to implement these features myself anyway, therefore it might be best for me to spend time getting FreeGLUT working again.

However, it must be something pretty complex or it would already be fixed...

It is probably something to do with lack of joystick support... I could just rip that out with a load of patch files?

I will update this post when I get a bit further.

(As a side note, could someone please explain why I now need to define *LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1* before any OpenGL application can get a decent fps? I have searched but cannot find any info on it other than *Do it...* Thank you )


----------



## kpedersen (May 10, 2010)

Hmm,

Well I have got it working...

Replace *freeglut_joystick.c* with the one attached, and it should compile happily now


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 3, 2010)

you may want to try/test this one
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=147259


----------

